# Chuck Norris' World Combat League



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

According to a brief note in today's Parade magazine, Chuck Norris has launhced the World Combat League, where teams of martial artists from various cities will compete for the  title of "America's Toughest City." (Sounds like a reality show!) The teams are from LA, San Jose, SF, Las Vegas, NY, and Miami, it says.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

A few links:
http://feeds.oklahomacitynews.net/?rid=1b3469c03b95d95f&cat=ade52738bf7d5fc8&f=1
http://www.maslinc.com/index.cfm?action=maslinc.show_article&articleid=411&topic=General
http://www.k-1usa.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1554&whichpage=1


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> According to a brief note in today's Parade magazine, Chuck Norris has launhced the World Combat League, where teams of martial artists from various cities will compete for the title of "America's Toughest City." (Sounds like a reality show!) The teams are from LA, San Jose, SF, Las Vegas, NY, and Miami, it says.


 
Thanks for the info. Chuck Norris seems to really want to push the martial arts, particularly as a way to get young people to focus on productive activities and self-discipline and achievement. More power to him, even if I don't always like everything about such tournaments and extravaganzas.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes, he has made a real effort to do something positive, and I respect that. I do not know how successful those attempts have been, but it's a good thing to be doing anyway!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 25, 2005)

Yea it say Chuck Norris but his son is running things for th events it also has a team fron Dallas as well. To me since there are rules to the fighting and guidelines that can't be cross it really can't do what it says, that is finding the toughest city. It is the ISKA and the old PKA of the seventies not bad just is what it is.
Terry


----------

